# Pimples? Not anymore. Awesome product.



## tara_hearts (Jan 16, 2008)

Two days ago the significant other and I went to the health food store to get some herbal teas and supplements etc. Well  I was looking at the natural makeup and stuff and down the aisle they had stuff to clear uo your face. And there I found it...
Desert Essence Blemish Stick. It is a roll on applicator tube filled with tea tree oil and all kinds of goodness. Tea tree oil is a natural antiseptic/antibacterial/antifungal. It has been shown to kill zits as well as benzoyl peroxide with less harmful effects. Now I am someone who is pretty skeptical. I don't suffer from acne, but I get a good bit of breakouts, I live in ultra humidity. I live on the beach in Alabama. I have tried everyyyything. Salicyc acid, benxoyl peroxide, natures cure, eating healthy foods, drinking plenty of water etc. I have had some problem places around my mouth I had been trying to clear up. The night I brought the blemish stick home, I used it , woke up the next morning and the bumps were shrunk. They no longer hurt, they were smaller and even lighter colored. I couldn't believe it, last night was my second night to use it and my bumps are almost gone. I'm really impressed with this product and  highly recommend it to others. Just be careful if your skin is sensitive, it can dry your skin out. I hope this post helps others, oh and it was $8.95 but I have seen it for 7 online.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 16, 2008)

I quite agree Tara, this is one of the better anti-blemish treatments available at your local drugstore or Trader Jo's. I no longer use this, but I do use tea tree oil in a homemade zitbuster with pretty good results!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_I quite agree Tara, this is one of the better anti-blemish treatments available at your local drugstore or Trader Jo's. I no longer use this, but I do use tea tree oil in a homemade zitbuster with pretty good results!_

 
Yeah, I read online that you can use tea tree oil and add some to a bowl of water and rinse your face in it with good results.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ooh, I'd be very careful of using tea tree oil in a rinse; this is NOT something I would want to get in my eyes, much better as a spot treatment IMHO.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Ooh, I'd be very careful of using tea tree oil in a rinse; this is NOT something I would want to get in my eyes, much better as a spot treatment IMHO._

 
Yeah, the blemish stick has been working well enough on its own, I don't think i'd do the rinse, especially not before reading alot of info about it!


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree about the rinse! It would just be too much with the tea tree oil. But for spot treating tea tree is AMAZING. I just use the pure oil with a Q-tip and it works wonders. I also put it in my leave-in conditioner to keep away lice, which is a great tip as well! Especially if you work with kids.


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 20, 2008)

I LOVE 100% tee tree oil! it's amazing!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 21, 2008)

i use the burt's bees blemish stick with tea tree oil and i love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it kind of burns when i put it on, but it's worth it because the problem spot is way less noticeable in the morning.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 21, 2008)

Tea tree oil is amazing!  As a rinse (like 10:1) it is a good toner and clarifier..in shampoo it's wonderful for the itchies and flakies and is great for the kids as it's a natural deterrent for the dreaded lice


----------



## christinakate (Dec 21, 2008)

Tea tree oil is great for EVERYTHING !
Gotta love that stuff.


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 21, 2008)

*ooh now i am enticed by tea tree oil!*


----------



## jalisha (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_*ooh now i am enticed by tea tree oil!*_

 
co sign!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome!  I will have to try this.  I used pure tea tree oil in the past for some nail... issues (gross), and it worked great, and I LOVE the smell.  I had no idea it could help with pimples!

I have the same issue you do with skin.  I get the pimples around my chin, and it's gotten even worse since the weather change for some reason.  I just recently started using witch hazel as an astringent morning and night.  It seems to have stopped the onset of new ones, but the existing acne is still under my skin and doesn't seem to be going anywhere. ...  Grr...  

I most definitely will try this!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 31, 2008)

i wish i wasn't allergic to tea tree oil


----------



## MissResha (Dec 31, 2008)

i'm gonna have to try this. i have fairly decent skin but when i do get small breakouts they are SO noticable because the rest of my skin is ok and then theres this gang of small pimples just chillin. gross.


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm...thanks!  I'll have to try this out..I have a Trader Joe's that may carry it.


----------



## mochabean (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I think I'll try this blemish stick!


----------



## KAKATI (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for posting this ill go check it out


----------



## lumiere (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'll def. give this a try. not sure why I didn't think of it earlier, since I currently use the body shop's tea tree oil face mask and it helps a lot with clogged pores.


----------

